# Player additions for state cup



## Speed (Nov 6, 2017)

normal for a coach to add 5 new players to the roster for state cup? can see an impact player or 2 but 5 seems like a lot


----------



## forsomuch (Nov 6, 2017)

Depends... what age? Very common for olders not so much at youngers.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 6, 2017)

Where did he find 5 players without a team?
How big is your roster now?
Are you losing players too?


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2017)

03 team, not sure about losing players but I haven't heard of losing any. 15 on roster. Not sure why players aren't on teams. Curious why is it normal for olders? Aren't you bound by contract through state cup?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Speed said:


> normal for a coach to add 5 new players to the roster for state cup? can see an impact player or 2 but 5 seems like a lot


Spreads the cost over more families.


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2017)

And play time as well?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Speed said:


> 03 team, not sure about losing players but I haven't heard of losing any. 15 on roster. Not sure why players aren't on teams. Curious why is it normal for olders? Aren't you bound by contract through state cup?


Transfer window opens end of November (Monday after Thanksgiving), closes right before the teams are drawn into brackets.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Speed said:


> And play time as well?


No, the new players will be full-timers.


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> No, the new players will be full-timers.


What do you mean full timers?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2017)

Speaking of State Cup, entry deadline is Nov 29 and the rules are still not posted.


----------



## TheyBothPlay (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Spreads the cost over more families.


Families have already paid for the overwhelming majority of the season at this point.  Dividing the cost of one tournament (and maybe one month’s more training if the club didn’t just have a one time fee)  over a few more players while watching the number of players go up/available playing time go down more significantly...unless the team is truly short players and/or looks like there is real interest for the newcomers to play with the team the following season, that’s hardly a good deal for existing players.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2017)

Speed said:


> 03 team, not sure about losing players but I haven't heard of losing any. 15 on roster. Not sure why players aren't on teams. Curious why is it normal for olders? Aren't you bound by contract through state cup?


Some coaches know that kids get hurt in HS soccer and are not available for State/National Cup.  Also, its no secret that some kids just quit after HS soccer and not come back.

Perhaps your particular coach has had a bad experience where he didn't have enough players for the State Cup before.  If you're close to the manager, ask why the coach is adding 5 players.  If he or she doesn't know, then ask the coach.

I know its bit awkward but its a business and you're paying for the fee to be there so you have the right to know.


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 6, 2017)

Our g03 team has been playing with with 0-2 subs for a few months now. If you have overflow or need playing time in North OC, I'm sure we can arrange some extra playing time for your dd.


----------



## zebrafish (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a younger player and only have been through a single State Cup, but I have attempted to minimize the importance of this experience for my kid.

Players are coming/going well before State Cup. Official recruiting and signing to other clubs starts at Thanksgiving. State Cup almost becomes meaningless when you have all this player movement. Kids being added to other teams who haven't played in an actual game with that team before State Cup. It's crazy. It's just another tournament to me.

Our club doesn't even include the entry cost in yearly fees.

On a roster of 11 last year, my kid's team had 4 players leave the team before State Cup-- so no subs. I was put in position of: 1) allowing my daughter play in a game with fever (controlled by tylenol) and feeling like crap, or 2) her team cannot field a full team and forfeits. Really bad position to be in as a parent. She wanted to play so I let her. But I felt horrible about it for some time afterwards.


----------



## forsomuch (Nov 7, 2017)

Speed said:


> 03 team, not sure about losing players but I haven't heard of losing any. 15 on roster. Not sure why players aren't on teams. Curious why is it normal for olders? Aren't you bound by contract through state cup?


At olders u16-18 kids go off to HS and don't come back for a variety of reasons. You lose 2 or 3 and the bench gets short real quick.  Injuries start to take a real toll so carrying 20 is not a bad idea.  There are good players available after HS season because their team is not playing national cup or disbanded. There are unattached kids who play HS and kids on your team recruit them to play. Throw in a few who sign up to take the SAT on a play weekend and you need the longer roster.


----------



## smellycleats (Nov 7, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> I have a younger player and only have been through a single State Cup, but I have attempted to minimize the importance of this experience for my kid.
> 
> Players are coming/going well before State Cup. Official recruiting and signing to other clubs starts at Thanksgiving. State Cup almost becomes meaningless when you have all this player movement. Kids being added to other teams who haven't played in an actual game with that team before State Cup. It's crazy. It's just another tournament to me.
> 
> ...


That stinks and we have been there.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Transfer window opens end of November (Monday after Thanksgiving), closes right before the teams are drawn into brackets.


If I'm not mistaken the real deadline to switch from one State cup team to another is early to mid December.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Justafan said:


> If I'm not mistaken the real deadline to switch from one State cup team to another is early to mid December.


Depends on the age.


----------



## coachrefparent (Nov 7, 2017)

State Cup for 2003 starts April 7.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 9, 2017)

Justafan said:


> If I'm not mistaken the real deadline to switch from one State cup team to another is early to mid December.


Players can switch teams before roster freeze, which is 4-5 days before State/National Cup start dates.


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Players can switch teams before roster freeze, which is 4-5 days before State/National Cup start dates.


This year's rules are still not posted.


----------



## MWN (Nov 9, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Players can switch teams before roster freeze, which is 4-5 days before State/National Cup start dates.


By switching teams, I assume the player is moving from 1 club's team to another club's team.  State and National Cup rules typically provide for two different transfer types.

Club Pass - Player moving from a Club's B team to A team or going up a year, etc.  Use the "Roster Freeze" date for your player, this date is generally about 1 week before competition.

Club Transfer - Player moving from Club A (Surf) to Club B (Strikers).  Use the "Draw Date / Cup Tied" date for your player.  This date is usually 7 to 8 weeks (2 months) prior to the start date.  If your player intends to switch clubs you want to do a few things: (1) inform your current team to NOT ROSTER the player on the team when submitting their application for State/National Cup; and (2) request a release and transfer as soon as you know the player will be moving to a team.  If you already have a new team, then let the new registrar do the heavy lifting on this.

See, http://www.calsouth.com/en/statecup/ for this years dates.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 9, 2017)

MWN said:


> By switching teams, I assume the player is moving from 1 club's team to another club's team.  State and National Cup rules typically provide for two different transfer types.
> 
> Club Pass - Player moving from a Club's B team to A team or going up a year, etc.  Use the "Roster Freeze" date for your player, this date is generally about 1 week before competition.
> 
> ...


Thanks MWN, I knew there were two dates involved somehow.  So cut off to switch CLUBS is 12/14/17 for 04 & younger & 2/14/18 for 03 & older.


----------



## pewpew (Nov 9, 2017)

Sparky9 said:


> Our g03 team has been playing with with 0-2 subs for a few months now. If you have overflow or need playing time in North OC, I'm sure we can arrange some extra playing time for your dd.


What team/club? Any tournaments over the winter break?


----------



## Sparky9 (Nov 9, 2017)

Strikers North Hodgson. Pm me and I can get you in touch with the team manager or coach. Most players are from la habra and fullerton area. Playing in silverlakes showcase after scdsl playoffs.


----------

